# Greece



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Made it to Greece! About 23 hours of travel time including three flights and the waits between flights.

Most amazing thing yet - we checked one piece of luggage (it's a cruise - more clothes; more dressy) in Palm Springs and it arrived! Two different airlines!

Hotel is right near the Acropolis and of course the bar/restaurant has the best view. I'll try to post some photos here. Limited time for computer access.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Didn't check the e-mail but once while we were waiting in LA but this morning I went through about 1300 e-mails!


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Make sure to travel the age an islands, preferably by ferryboat from athens if you have some time to spend. I prefer the more quiet remote and smaller ones with archeological sites and traditional old villages. A great contrast to the busy Athens. Most beautiful places with a lot of history. And there are plenty of nice natural beaches to swim in the warm medditerrean sea. If you have a sense for traditional places it's next to perfect to me.
Have a great trip.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I like Greek beer.

It's as if people who live in warm climates make more refreshing stuff.

Imagine that!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Had some great beer on the flight - Warsteiner, but of course we were on Lufthansa!

Beer after shopping today, but don't know what it was!

Our friends know that they changed our hotel just before the trip. Now we know the reason. The Head of the Greek Orthodox Church is staying there with lots of entourage and even more security! We're at a very nice hotel next door and looked in to see what's going on. The lobby is like going through security with metal detectors, etc.

We're going back for an evening drink later.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Speaking of shopping we were in Brooks and Polo today. Not much different than the states.

But we found a great jewelry store. Lithos at 20 Mitropoleos near Syntagma Square. They have very unique designs and great prices.

If you stop in tell the owner, from Michigan!, you heard about them on AskAndy!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The Greek food is wonderful. For breakfast the hotel has a fabulous buffet with three areas full of breads, juice, cold cuts, cheese, egg dishes, tomatoes, beans, yoghurt, fruit, etc.

Not to mention lunch:









Or dinner!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

You seem to be fond of the fourth area... beer. Anyway, make sure that you walk up the steps from Old Fira Port at Santorini. That will burn off some calories.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

Andy said:


> The Greek food is wonderful. ...


I like it too. Of course there are Greek restaurants everywhere, but I find it always tastes best when eaten outdoors in Greece, somewhere close to the sea, with the evening air carrying the scent of olive groves and wild herbs.

Retsina never tastes the same outside of Greece.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Sorry for the delay but we're on the cruise ship now and taking tours plus the internet onboard was a little difficult to connect to. And with over 1000 e-mails to deal with...!!!

Before boarding we took a tour of Athens:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We've been onboard two days now.

First port was Nafplion where we took a tour of ancient Corinth. Lots of Greek and Roman ruins and history!
View attachment 11736
View attachment 11737


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Today's tour was on Crete, Arkadi monastery and Rethymno.








And yet another incredible, sumptuous Greek lunch! How do they do it? I'm definitely going to try to re-create it when I get home.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Today we're on the Island of Kors. Not sure but think it's probably Michael.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> Today we're on the Island of Kors. Not sure but think it's probably Michael.


Holy cow! I think that I smelled that bad joke all the way over here in Alabama. :tongue2:


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow! I think that I smelled that bad joke all the way over here in Alabama. :tongue2:


 "Holy Cows"? You may be thinking of India!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I know you all are familiar with my article on Jet Lag in the Travel Section linked from the Home Page:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/travel/how-to-reduce-jet-lag/

Just wanted to add something that seemed to work really well the past two flights across time zones - eating very lightly the two days prior to leaving.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

No internet access for several days! Not sure I have it now but will test this. (Good or Bad?)

Only getting one of my two e-mails! ??

In Kusadasi Turkey today visiting the ruins of Ephesus.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Getting intermittent INTERNET connections now. We're visiting ****** today.
Yesterday was fantastic going through the ruins of Ephesus (Kusadasi). Huge city with toilets and running water in the 3rd Cent. BC.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Some random photos here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/travel/greece-turkey-2014/


----------

